# Cañas a 40 céntimos: parece que sí que se puede bajar precios



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 May 2014)

Una nueva franquicia entra en la batalla de la cerveza 'low cost'. SUR.es

_*Una nueva franquicia entra en la batalla de la cerveza 'low cost'*

Mercado Provenzal, con cañas a 40 céntimos, llega para competir con otras franquicias y bares independientes incapaces de igualar los precios 

Mercado Provenzal es el nombre de la última franquicia que ha dado otra vuelta de tuerca al negocio de la restauración. La cadena, de origen sevillano y que lideró el año pasado el 'ranking' de apertura de franquicias en España, ha desembarcado en Málaga recientemente con la apertura de dos establecimientos: uno en la plaza del Siglo, en pleno Centro Histórico, y otro en Benalmádena.

«La enseña ha sido capaz de generar y liderar una cultura de 'low cost' de alta calidad, una demanda cada vez mayor, poniendo fin a los abusos dentro del sector», afirman fuentes de la empresa. Con la caña a 40 céntimos, en la cadena presumen de ofrecer «la cerveza más barata de España», y es su principal arma para competir con otras franquicias que llevan más tiempo asentadas y cuentan con mayor número de locales, como La Sureña (cinco restaurantes en la provincia) y 100 Montaditos (13).

Ambos locales malagueños están gestionados en régimen de franquicia por el mismo grupo de socios. Uno de ellos, Antonio Herrera, habla de Mercado Provenzal como «un concepto novedoso (el 'low cost') que se ha estudiado en otros sectores y que se aplica ahora a la restauración. Se trata básicamente de ofrecer precios justos y un servicio y calidad superlativos».

Además de las cervezas a 40 céntimos, en su carta ofrecen montaditos desde 50 céntimos, menús a 3,90 euros y copas por 3,30. Fuentes de la cadena señalan que, por el momento, no hay prevista ninguna nueva apertura en Málaga, aunque no la descartan. La enseña se encuentra ahora en pleno proceso de expansión por toda España y suma ya 40 locales.

Mercado Provenzal amenaza así el poderío de un mercado dominado en buena medida por el grupo Restalia, propietario de las marcas La Sureña y 100 Montaditos, y que tienen también como armas los precios altamente competitivos.


Guerra de precios

Los empresarios independientes lamentan que no pueden competir con estas franquicias porque nunca les resultaría rentable. «Ellos sacrifican mucho el margen de beneficios porque venden mucho, pero nosotros no nos lo podemos permitir», comenta el dueño de una cervecería. Rafael Prado, propietario del Café Central y expresidente de Aehma (Asociación de Empresarios de Hostelería de Málaga) afirma que se están permitiendo «barbaridades», sobre todo en el Centro, e insiste en la imposibilidad de competir con esos precios sin recurrir a la «piratería laboral»._


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (8 May 2014)

será orina de mona en un vaso de zurito...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 May 2014)

HarryWashello dijo:


> será orina de mona en un vaso de zurito...



O no... 

Algunos comentarios de la noticia:

_mariajose.abad_1395884842539Hace 43 días
yo si me he informado mas, y les he preguntado, y amablemente me comentaron que la comida es de productos carretilla, o sea que nada de mala calidad, y que la cerveza les sale mas barata porque es portugueza y piden grandes cantidades por lo que les sale mas barato, aparte de que no abusan del precio y le ganan poco pero gracias a ello se les llena el local, yo suelo ir, me gusta la cerveza, el trato y la comida, y encima es barato, y me da rabia que os dediqueis a criticar por criticar a otros locales que les va mejor que a ustedes, lo que deberiais de hacer es abusar menos y bajar vosotros tambien los precios, ganareis menos pero tendreis los locales llenos.

mariajose.abad_1395884842539Hace 43 días
ellos trabajan con primeras marcas nada de garrafon como en otros locales del centro, y la cerveza aunque no sea conocida aqui no por ello tiene que ser mala

de la torreHace 42 días
Soy representante de cerveza y puedo asegurar que es de la cerveza con mas calidad que he probado. Se lo que vale el barril y no difiere mucho de los que yo represento.Los atracos los cometen los bares.

casas4785_1395914324718Hace 42 días
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.y las bebidas las suministra un distribuidor nacional, primeras marcas.
Que ya esta bien de atracos._

Es tan simple como vender MUCHO con un margen bajo. Por lo que se comenta, hay colas enormes para pedir y no sirven en las mesas, con lo que en realidad estás pagando con tu comodidad. Pero la cerveza en sí, no tiene que por qué ser mala (y en un enorme porcentaje de los bares españoles sirven Cruzcampo o Estrella Damm que son auténticas bazofias líquidas, por el triple).


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (8 May 2014)

yo prefiero pagar un poco más y por lo menos sentarme y tener *espacio vital* que decía tito Adolf.


----------



## luismarple (9 May 2014)

HarryWashello dijo:


> yo prefiero pagar un poco más y por lo menos sentarme y tener *espacio vital* que decía tito Adolf.



Depende del precio de ese espacio vital. Si tener sitio para sentarme me va a salir 2 euros más por caña pues francamente, prefiero beberla en un sitio petao.

Y si el precio de ese espacio vital me va a costar la ruina absoluta y la pérdida de inmensos territorios del corazón de mi nación pues francamente, tampoco interesa.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 May 2014)

HarryWashello dijo:


> yo prefiero pagar un poco más y por lo menos sentarme y tener *espacio vital* que decía tito Adolf.



Yo también. Por suerte puedo permitirme pagar un poco más y estar a gusto las pocas veces que salgo. Pero para un estudiante, parado, etc con el dinero justo seguro que es una buena opción y le merece la pena el sacrificio. 

Mi punto era que los bares usan constantemente la excusa del "margen ajustado" para no bajar los precios, y queda demostrado que no es cierto.

---------- Post added 08-may-2014 at 23:07 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Depende del precio de ese espacio vital. Si tener sitio para sentarme me va a salir 2 euros más por caña pues francamente, prefiero beberla en un sitio petao.
> 
> Y si el precio de ese espacio vital me va a costar la ruina absoluta y la pérdida de inmensos territorios del corazón de mi nación pues francamente, tampoco interesa.



Exacto. Pero por suerte hay sitios que ponen las cañas a 1€ o un poco más donde ya se puede estar más o menos a gusto (en zonas menos transitadas, lejos del bullicio).


----------



## ciudadlibre (9 May 2014)

pienso que estos sitios baratos son buenos para bajar los humos de los baretos del barrio, y cuando noten que les empieza a faltar clientela deberan bajar margenes o cerrar


----------



## pijoprogre (9 May 2014)

En el caso del alcohol es diferente de otros productos. Sabes que nadie se tomará una caña y se irá, el que se tome una se tomará dos y el que se tome dos se tomará tres. El etanol induce a la liberación de dopamina, es fácil sustentar un negocio que se apoya en una droga. Ahora que me digan que son adultos sensatos y tal, pero en la práctica _la cervecita es sólo cervecita y tal y no pasa nada por una más_.

Por cierto, yo entro en un sitio de estos a 40 cents la caña y me tomo mínimo 5 ó 6.


----------



## Gji (9 May 2014)

También se puede vender a 0,01€ el barril. Por poder.


----------



## davitin (9 May 2014)

Jjoojojojo.

Lo siento amijos empresaurios, la cultura "low cost" va a tope...comida, coches, moviles, y ahora hasta las cañitas.

Y sin bajar salarios, que estos seguro que pagan lo que esta estipulado por ley.

Ale a cascarla.

Deflacion rules.


----------



## Latun King (9 May 2014)

Pues en un bar de mi barrio ponen las cañas a 20 céntimos, pero solo los jueves a partir de las 6 de la tarde.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (9 May 2014)

Creo que la cerveza es la Bock, portuguesa. Yo la he probado en Portugal y no está mal. Rubia de batalla a lo Mahou. Bastante mejor que Cruzcampo o la ácida y cabezona Damm.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2014)

Este modelo de negocio también ha llegado a sectores como las panaderias y reposterias con una compañia llamada Granier, que por lo visto tiene mucho exito con sus Croissanes a 50 cts. y su cuidada estética; el otro dia un forero colgó un reportaje en el que salia esta compañia y la de Mercado Provenzal:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/529270-reportaje-interesante-economia.html

Por lo que he visto siguen el modelo que ha funcionado en sectores como la ropa con Inditex o en distribución como Mercadona.

La diferéncia quizá sea que estos no se expanden tanto por capitalización como por franquicia:

Franquicias panaderias cafeterias Granier | Panaderias franquicias Granier

En estos casos muchas veces el negocio están en saquear al franquiciado; porque son los franquiciados los que ponen el dinero para el negocio y la matriz la que impone una política agresiva de precios; haciendo así el rendimiente del local casi imposible. Esto es lo que a mi personalmente me ha hecho descartarlo como opción de negocio; pero oiga, cada cual que haga con su dinero lo que le dé la gana. ehhh

Lo que he mencionado de los franquiciados hace referéncia a una especie, no sé si de manifestación o algo parecido, de los franquiciados de la cadena "100 montaditos" que decian que no querian seguir pagando de su bolsillo la política de precios bajos de la matriz.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-100-montaditos.html?highlight=100+montaditos

Incluso recuerdo que por el foro Emprendedores hay un forero que explica el caso de como su hermano se arruinó siendo franquiciado de tal compañia.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-100-montaditos.html?highlight=100+montaditos

Respecto a las cañas a 40 cts. , quien quiera ir que vaya, pero lo mas barato es comprar la litrona del super y tomarse la cañíta en casa... aquí, como muchos han dicho, es que si te tomas una caña a 40 cts. no te tomas solo una.

Veremos que tal; Telepizza también hizo una política comercial muy agresiva y acabó perjudicandoles mas que beneficiandoles.

El tiempo dirá; yo por mi parte debería alegrarme porque seguro que esto ayuda a que la Estrella Damm que me tome sea mas baratita, y seguro que en Cataluña terminan cogiendo la costumbre Andaluza y las pondrán con tapita y todo. 

Como dice Davitin, Deflación Rules. ::


----------



## Gothaus (9 May 2014)

En Alcalá de Henares (y otros sitios de Madrid) había bares que aplicaban esta política de caña barata, tapa abundantísima y escaso margen, pero una rotación brutal de la clientela. El Escudo, en el centro, era un caso paradigmático; por 100 pesetas te tomabas no una caña, sino un copazo enorme de cerveza y te ponían un plato, no un platillo, un plato con un huevo frito, patatas fritas y chorizo unas veces, gambas a la plancha otras y costillitas adobadas otras.

Qué pasa, que este bar tenía poquísimo margen, pero estaba de bote en bote desde que abrían hasta que cerraban. Algunos bares de las cercanías decían que tenían que estar vendiendo a pérdidas, que no era posible que pudieran estar abiertos con esa política. De lo que no se daban cuenta es de que mientras ellos tenían un cliente, que les dejaba un margen, por poner un ejemplo, de 100 pesetas, El Escudo tenía 10 clientes que le dejaban un margen de 20 pesetas cada uno. Qué pasa, que a la larga acababan ganando más y sus productos eran más frescos y tenían que comprar más, por lo que el descuento por volumen de compra era mayor.

Hasta que lo vendieron, lo remodelaron y se jodió la cosa. Y las tapas jamás volvieron a ser lo que eran.

Ahora sólo nos queda el Índalo con sus roscas o el bar Nino con sus champiñones, pero tampoco son lo que eran.


----------



## PalPueblo (9 May 2014)

El copas rotas por ejemplo se mueve en un beneficio del 3%... ya puedes vender.


----------



## RETAMA (9 May 2014)

Con esos precios el negocio es para el dueño de la franquicia y el cliente sería el que compra la franquicia.



Edito para decir que lo que quieren es hacer franquiciados para desplumarles, por si no ha quedado claro.


----------



## pusycat (9 May 2014)

Soy malagueña y frecuento ese sitio; lo cierto es que la cerveza está bastante bien de sabor, hay sitio para sentarte (interior y exterior) y el lugar donde está ubicado, es pleno centro de Málaga, por tanto genial !! Deflación rules UP


----------



## RETAMA (9 May 2014)

En éste caso no es deflación, es una nueva clase de timo piramidal.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> En éste caso no es deflación, es una nueva clase de timo piramidal.



No lo discuto; pero ayudará a que la Estrella Damm que me tomó yo sea un poco mas baratita, y a poder ser con tapita gratis incluída.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> Aos a ver, aos a ver.
> 
> No puedo hablar por el tema de la cerveza -porque no lo conozco- pero el éxito de esta franquicia lowcost se debe en gran parte a que absolutamente toda su comida (hasta los pinchos) son ultracongelados. De ese modo pueden derribar los precios porque la logística y costes de preparación son bajísimos.
> 
> Y no se, eso de "bajar los humos" a los baretos de barrio, pues si, en parte de acuerdo, hay mucho "palillero" de barrio que monta bares sin tener ni puta idea y con los precios por las nubes. Pero no olviden lo que consiste tener un negocio hoy en día. Un expolio constante: cuota de autónomos, electricidad, alquileres, costes sociales, etc.



Esto también lo tiene el franquiciado de esta compañia, pero además tiene que pagar un pastón a la matriz y adecuarse a su política agresiva de precios, ni que pierda dinero. Como bien dice Gothaus aquí el verdadero cliente es el Franquiciado, que es al que buscan saquear.

Por mi parte opino lo mismo que peliculasyonkis; no estaba a favor, pero grácias a ellos voy al cine por menos dinero y me ofrecen un mejor servicio.


----------



## Gothaus (9 May 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Con esos precios el negocio es para el dueño de la franquicia y el cliente sería el que compra la franquicia.
> 
> 
> 
> Edito para decir que lo que quieren es hacer franquiciados para desplumarles, por si no ha quedado claro.



Es que el objetivo de las franquicias ha sido siempre ese, a no ser que sea una muy buena marca: la empresa matriz pone la marca, pero le chupa la sangre a sus franquiciados. Siempre será un mal negocio depender de otro para todo y tener que pagarle tributo; te crees que eres un empresario por poner una franquicia y lo que eres es un currito sin derechos porque no tienes margen de maniobra.

Pones la pasta, pero también el culo, bien abierto; no puedes hacer nada fuera de los estrictos márgenes y condiciones que te marcan, sobre todo si es una marca española.

Por eso, cuando mi señora me ha dicho que estaría bien poner un negocio, que fuera una franquicia, que la marca te lo pone todo, le he dicho que prefiero arruinarme yo solo a que me arruine un empresaurio ajjjpañó. Que si es un McDonalds o cualquier otra multinacional cualquiera, todavía, pero si es una marca española, la ruina está asegurada.


----------



## RETAMA (9 May 2014)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como bien dice Gothaus aquí el verdadero cliente es el Franquiciado, que es al que buscan saquear.



Reclamo mi frase.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Reclamo mi frase.



Lapsus Linguae :rolleye:


----------



## pepeleches (9 May 2014)

Si de cada caña tienes un margen (pongamos) de 20 ctms, para cubrir los gastos normales de un bar tendrías que tirar del orden de las 30.000-50.000 cañas al mes. 

Que tengan suerte...

Tiene toda la pinta de ser un reclamo para poder vender franquicias, el verdadero negocio.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2014)

pepeleches dijo:


> Si de cada caña tienes un margen (pongamos) de 20 ctms, para cubrir los gastos normales de un bar tendrías que tirar del orden de las 30.000-50.000 cañas al mes.
> 
> Que tengan suerte...
> 
> Tiene toda la pinta de ser un reclamo para poder vender franquicias, el verdadero negocio.



Rebentar mercados con el dinero que le expolian al franquiciado, eliminar competéncia y luego una vez se hayan hecho con el mercado hacer con este lo que les dé la puta gana en régimen de oligopólio en el mejor de los casos; ese es el plan.


----------



## pepeleches (9 May 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> A
> Y no se, eso de "bajar los humos" a los baretos de barrio, pues si, en parte de acuerdo, hay mucho "palillero" de barrio que monta bares sin tener ni puta idea y con los precios por las nubes. Pero no olviden lo que consiste tener un negocio hoy en día. Un expolio constante: cuota de autónomos, electricidad, alquileres, costes sociales, etc.



Es que hay una parte de la ecuación que la gente no comprende. 

En un bar, como bien dices, hay una serie de gastos fijos: el alquiler (suelen ser locales céntricos, no digo más), autónomos, electricidad (tener luz artificial durante 14 horas al día es increíblemente caro, más cámaras de hielo y cámaras frigoríficas industriales durante 365x7x24...la gente ni se imagina).

Pero es que la gente obvia *lo más importante*. Si yo pongo la caña a 0,40€ o el pincho a 0,50€, necesito vender *miles y miles* para poder cubrir los gastos. 

Y para vender miles...¡necesito *mucho personal*¡ Abrir muchas horas al día, que siempre haya gente en la barra atendiendo a toda pastilla. 

Y es que sólo *para amortizar su sueldo* y su SS e impuestos (sin pagar su parte del resto de gastos...) un camarero tendría que vender del orden de 8000 cañas al mes. 

Lo cual dividido entre 22 días laborables sale la bonita cifra de unas 360 cañas al día. Lo cual da ¡45 cañas por hora!

Esa cifra tan increíble se podría llegar una hora de un día a la hora punta de las fiestas. No contemos con que hay que cobrarlas o poner el lavavajillas. ¡Se puede! . 

Pero como a las 11 de la mañana dudo que se pueda llegar a esos volúmenes, o un lunes o martes cualquiera, significa que un sábado a hora punta debería estar poniendo del orden de 120 cañas. SÓLO PARA PAGAR SU SUELDO. 

Con cuentas en la mano, esto sólo puede ser sostenible si se tiene un local céntrico y enorme en propiedad, que pueda estar lleno permanentemente y que no genere gastos.

Porque si quieres tirar tantas cañas...¡necesitarás un local enorme!¡y deberá estar bien situado!¡y te costará un pastón!

Más barato=más gente=más posibilidades de beneficio ES VER LAS COSAS DE UNA FORMA MUY SIMPLE. 

Hay puntos de equilibrio o de rentabilidad. Si en un momento dado bajar un poco los precios te hace tener algo más de gente, pero necesitarías otra persona para atenderlos, puede que no te compense.

Porque vender genera gastos, y muchas veces no son lineales. Como tener que contratar a otra persona o necesitar un local más grande...


----------



## mercenario (9 May 2014)

La cerveceria Castillo en zona universitaria de Valencia conocida como "los quintos" ha tenido un montón de años 3 quintos por 1 euro.

ilustro la apariencia de casi todas las mesas:


----------



## RETAMA (9 May 2014)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es que hay una parte de la ecuación que la gente no comprende.
> 
> En un bar, como bien dices, hay una serie de gastos fijos: el alquiler (suelen ser locales céntricos, no digo más), autónomos, electricidad (tener luz artificial durante 14 horas al día es increíblemente caro, más cámaras de hielo y cámaras frigoríficas industriales durante 365x7x24...la gente ni se imagina).
> 
> ...



Le doy un Tanks por el curro y obvio (de obviar) su desagradecimiento:

Fecha de Ingreso: 20-abril-2007
Mensajes: 9.876
*Gracias: 0*
11.650 Agradecimientos de 4.033 mensajes


----------



## motoendurero (9 May 2014)

muchos bares que conozco, hacen la compra en MAKRO; un macrocentro para surtir a los hosteleros.

los ultracongelados y platos preparados son exito.


obviamente... el margen del 200% en algunas tapas de bar, que es poner en el microondas es, cuando menos, curioso.


----------



## Joaquim (9 May 2014)

motoendurero dijo:


> muchos bares que conozco, hacen la compra en MAKRO; un macrocentro para surtir a los hosteleros.
> 
> los ultracongelados y platos preparados son exito.
> 
> ...



MAKRO es quien está detrás de la franquícia Mercado Provenzal; han decidido entrar también en el sector minorista a través de este modelo de franquicias:

Mercado Provenzal


----------



## Lombroso (9 May 2014)

El 90% habláis sin saber de la misa la media. ¿Sabéis lo que cuesta un barril de cerveza de 50 L? Yo tengo un negocio de hostelería y el barril de cerveza Estrella Damm de 50 L a día de hoy tiene un precio de 77 € + IVA, es decir, 93,17 €. Eso equivale a 0,54 € / litro. Suponiendo que de un litro tires 5 cañas de 20 cl. cada una, ésta te sale a 0,11 €, y que conste que de un barril de 50 L no se sacan 250 cañas porque hay que tener en cuenta que entre vaso y vaso se pierde cerveza. Si a esos 11 ctmos le sumas una tapita que, como mínimo te sale a 15 ctmos, tenemos ya 26 ctms.
Poneos a hacer cuentas y a ver a cuánto hay que vender la caña para poder tirar p'alante en un bar de barrio. Puedo estar de acuerdo en que por una caña de 20 cl no te pueden cobrar 1,50 €, pero tampoco podemos exigir que la cobren a menos de 1 €. Estamos muy mal acostumbrados, yo antes de montar el negocio el primero, que conste.
Tengo un garito en plena arena de la playa en Tarragona donde estoy cobrando los quintos a euro y encima te pongo una tapa. Sabéis porqué mi garito tira p'alante? Porque vendo mucho. No quiero imaginar un bar de barrio que tenga las cañas a euro y que no tenga el boom que tengo yo en la playa a la hora de la cervecita. Esos bares las estarán pasando canuta. ¿Qué bares subsisten y no cierran a los 4 meses de abrir? Los de toda la vida. ¿Porqué? Porque a parte de tener la clientela hecha, no tienen gastos de alquiler del local.


----------



## Gothaus (9 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> El 90% habláis sin saber de la misa la media. ¿Sabéis lo que cuesta un barril de cerveza de 50 L? Yo tengo un negocio de hostelería y el barril de cerveza Estrella Damm de 50 L a día de hoy tiene un precio de 77 € + IVA, es decir, 93,17 €. Eso equivale a 0,54 € / litro. Suponiendo que de un litro tires 5 cañas de 20 cl. cada una, ésta te sale a 0,11 €, y que conste que de un barril de 50 L no se sacan 250 cañas porque hay que tener en cuenta que entre vaso y vaso se pierde cerveza. Si a esos 11 ctmos le sumas una tapita que, como mínimo te sale a 15 ctmos, tenemos ya 26 ctms.
> Poneos a hacer cuentas y a ver a cuánto hay que vender la caña para poder tirar p'alante en un bar de barrio. Puedo estar de acuerdo en que por una caña de 20 cl no te pueden cobrar 1,50 €, pero tampoco podemos exigir que la cobren a menos de 1 €. Estamos muy mal acostumbrados, yo antes de montar el negocio el primero, que conste.
> Tengo un garito en plena arena de la playa en Tarragona donde estoy cobrando los quintos a euro y encima te pongo una tapa. Sabéis porqué mi garito tira p'alante? Porque vendo mucho. No quiero imaginar un bar de barrio que tenga las cañas a euro y que no tenga el boom que tengo yo en la playa a la hora de la cervecita. Esos bares las estarán pasando canuta. ¿Qué bares subsisten y no cierran a los 4 meses de abrir? Los de toda la vida. ¿Porqué? Porque a parte de tener la clientela hecha, no tienen gastos de alquiler del local.



Pues eso es lo que estamos diciendo, oiga. A un euro en plena playa y con tapa es un precio que le invita a uno a echar la tarde en su garito.

Lo que no puede ser es una cañeja en un vaso de café de esos pequeñajos, un platillo también de café con papas fritas de bolsa y que te cobren 2'50 como te cobran por ahí. Yo a esos sitios no vuelvo.

Está claro que uno paga el servicio y la estancia en un bar y que no se pueden pagar las cervezas a precio de coste, pero reconózcame que hace cinco años se abusaba. Y se abusó un huevo con el cambio de pesetas a euros: el que te cobraba la cañeja a cien pesetas te pasó a un euro sin despeinarse. Y somos tan gilipollas que seguimos tomándonos las cañas. Un 66% de subida, con dos cojones. Hasta que se acabó el crédito, claro.


----------



## Lombroso (10 May 2014)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que estamos diciendo, oiga. A un euro en plena playa y con tapa es un precio que le invita a uno a echar la tarde en su garito.
> 
> Lo que no puede ser es una cañeja en un vaso de café de esos pequeñajos, un platillo también de café con papas fritas de bolsa y que te cobren 2'50 como te cobran por ahí. Yo a esos sitios no vuelvo.
> 
> Está claro que uno paga el servicio y la estancia en un bar y que no se pueden pagar las cervezas a precio de coste, pero reconózcame que hace cinco años se abusaba. Y se abusó un huevo con el cambio de pesetas a euros: el que te cobraba la cañeja a cien pesetas te pasó a un euro sin despeinarse. Y somos tan gilipollas que seguimos tomándonos las cañas. Un 66% de subida, con dos cojones. Hasta que se acabó el crédito, claro.



Me he equivocado al hacer la división. El litro sale a 1,90. Cada caña a 38 ctms. Los que venden a 0,40 no lo hacen por casualidad sino porque es el precio de coste que tienen los bares de a pie y donde éstos no pueden llegar.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (11 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> El 90% habláis sin saber de la misa la media. ¿Sabéis lo que cuesta un barril de cerveza de 50 L? Yo tengo un negocio de hostelería y el barril de cerveza Estrella Damm de 50 L a día de hoy tiene un precio de 77 € + IVA, es decir, 93,17 €. Eso equivale a 0,54 € / litro. Suponiendo que de un litro tires 5 cañas de 20 cl. cada una, ésta te sale a 0,11 €, y que conste que de un barril de 50 L no se sacan 250 cañas porque hay que tener en cuenta que entre vaso y vaso se pierde cerveza. Si a esos 11 ctmos le sumas una tapita que, como mínimo te sale a 15 ctmos, tenemos ya 26 ctms.
> Poneos a hacer cuentas y a ver a cuánto hay que vender la caña para poder tirar p'alante en un bar de barrio. Puedo estar de acuerdo en que por una caña de 20 cl no te pueden cobrar 1,50 €, pero tampoco podemos exigir que la cobren a menos de 1 €. Estamos muy mal acostumbrados, yo antes de montar el negocio el primero, que conste.
> Tengo un garito en plena arena de la playa en Tarragona donde estoy cobrando los quintos a euro y encima te pongo una tapa. Sabéis porqué mi garito tira p'alante? Porque vendo mucho. No quiero imaginar un bar de barrio que tenga las cañas a euro y que no tenga el boom que tengo yo en la playa a la hora de la cervecita. Esos bares las estarán pasando canuta. ¿Qué bares subsisten y no cierran a los 4 meses de abrir? Los de toda la vida. ¿Porqué? Porque a parte de tener la clientela hecha, no tienen gastos de alquiler del local.



Será la playa de la Rabasada?? buen sitio!


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (12 May 2014)

Hoy he estado en un bar de esta franquicia en Zaragoza, tomando algo con unos amigos. Está en la calle Andrés Gimenez Soler, al lado del campus universitario. Local grande, mucha peña universitaria, sentada en las mesas de la calle principalmente. Dentro las mesas y sillas hechas como de palets y cajas de madera, pero no me ha parecido mal el sitio. Tienen la caña a 40 céntimos, la caña grande a 80 céntimos. Cocacola también a 80 céntimos.


----------



## eloy_85 (13 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> El 90% habláis sin saber de la misa la media. ¿Sabéis lo que cuesta un barril de cerveza de 50 L? Yo tengo un negocio de hostelería y el barril de cerveza Estrella Damm de 50 L a día de hoy tiene un precio de 77 € + IVA, es decir, 93,17 €. Eso equivale a 0,54 € / litro. Suponiendo que de un litro tires 5 cañas de 20 cl. cada una, ésta te sale a 0,11 €, y que conste que de un barril de 50 L no se sacan 250 cañas porque hay que tener en cuenta que entre vaso y vaso se pierde cerveza. Si a esos 11 ctmos le sumas una tapita que, como mínimo te sale a 15 ctmos, tenemos ya 26 ctms.
> Poneos a hacer cuentas y a ver a cuánto hay que vender la caña para poder tirar p'alante en un bar de barrio. Puedo estar de acuerdo en que por una caña de 20 cl no te pueden cobrar 1,50 €, pero tampoco podemos exigir que la cobren a menos de 1 €. Estamos muy mal acostumbrados, yo antes de montar el negocio el primero, que conste.
> Tengo un garito en plena arena de la playa en Tarragona donde estoy cobrando los quintos a euro y encima te pongo una tapa. Sabéis porqué mi garito tira p'alante? Porque vendo mucho. No quiero imaginar un bar de barrio que tenga las cañas a euro y que no tenga el boom que tengo yo en la playa a la hora de la cervecita. Esos bares las estarán pasando canuta. ¿Qué bares subsisten y no cierran a los 4 meses de abrir? Los de toda la vida. ¿Porqué? Porque a parte de tener la clientela hecha, no tienen gastos de alquiler del local.




por una banda, como ya han dicho tropecientas veces en estos bares meten cerveza estilo lidl portuguesa la cual no vale ni la mitad de la que tu citas.

2º si el barril cuesta 40€ (por poner una cifra) a mucho menos le sale a una empresa que tiene 40 bares de tirar mucho barril cada uno


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (13 May 2014)

Esta reducción de precios es provocada por la caida de consumo y la consiguiente pelea por atraer a los clientes de la competencia con precios bajos, una vez que bajen todos de precios pasara lo inevitable, se tendrán que cerrar bares.
Solo se deben aplaudir la bajadas de precios que son consecuencia de reducción de costes.


----------



## klenow (13 May 2014)

Son franquicias nuevas... el primer anno, todo bonito. Mientras entren nuevos franquiciados, no va mal. En cuanto quiera la matriz, sube el precio del barril o el numero de promociones obligadas y arruina a unos cuantos de sus franquiciados... pero limpia la competencia y obtendra mas incautos. 

Pocas franquicias hay que miren realmente por tanto por ella como por su franquiciado... y esas valen un paston porque llevan tiempo en el mercado y son marcas consolidadas. 

En este foro hay una experiencia de un forero -bueno, su hermano- con una franquicia en el negocio de la hosteleria... esta nueva sera mas de lo mismo, me huele. 

Saludos


----------



## Marpozuelo (13 May 2014)

¿No decían que un problema con los precios en ESpaña era que los locales comerciales estaban superinflados?


----------



## Joaquim (13 May 2014)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> ¿No decían que un problema con los precios en ESpaña era que los locales comerciales estaban superinflados?



Que mas dá? el local lo pone o lo paga el franquiciado.


----------



## Lombroso (13 May 2014)

Está claro, a parte de que la cerveza es de una calidad inferior a la que pueden servirte en un bar y, por consiguiente, su precio, no es lo mismo que tires 4 barriles a la semana a que tires 15 multiplicado por tus 6 o 7 locales. 
En mi opinión, el bar tradicional no tiene que buscar competir con este tipo de negocios por dos motivos:
1) Si entra en su juego de servir montaditos a euro y todo el rollo va a salir perdiendo. No es su juego, no tiene infraestructura y no le va a interesar hacerlo.
2) El caballo de batalla de un bar tradicional no está en las birras que puedan tomarse 40 universitarios a las 18:00 de la tarde, está en cafés, almuerzos, comidas y alguna cena del fin de semana.
Por mi zona están los 100 montaditos y, aunque parezca mentira, cada día va menos gente. Antes la jarra te la ponían a 1 € y ahora ya la han subido a 1,50 (exceptuando un par de días a la semana.) Pienso que la gente acaba "aburriendo" el estar sentado en un tablón de madera y levantándose a por las cosas. Y luego, si haces cuentas, te tomas 2 cervezas y 2 montaditos y te estás gastando 5 euros. En otro bar con esa dinero te puedes tomar 3 birras con sus respectivas tapas caseras. Tiempo al tiempo señores.


----------



## Cold (14 May 2014)

Lo ponen en su pagina:

"Mercado Provenzal la primera, con 31 aperturas, de las cuales solo 3 son en propiedad, la siguiente solo con 2 franquicias y 10 propias."

Mercado Provenzal

Esto es más viejo que el sol, se juntan cuatro con contactos, que se saben y saben vender. Le dan a la gente lo que quiere al precio que quiere para que llamen a su puerta (aunque pierdan dinero) , convencen a otros de que su negocio vende mucho (no tiene porque ser rentable) pero por otro lado se puede vender y de hecho se vende a terceros que se quieren apuntar al carro para coger la ola (o sea que si es rentable) y cuando tiene nombre y se llenan los bolsillos se lo venden a uno o algunos que disfrutan un poco del final del despegue y el último apechuga con la caída.

Emprendedores del año, cuatro artículos pagados dándose autobombo en prensa o internet y tira millas.

La clave por supuesto esta en saber organizarlo, promocionarlo reunir la gente necesaria y cuando dejarlo.

Cosa que a ninguno de los que vamos por libre nos vale, para eso ahí que valer, pero mola ver como algunos se obsesionan porque les cobren 2,00 por un sorbo en el bar jacinto y palmeen a otros.

Al final el bar Jacinto se va a la mierda y estos también, y solo quedará el Bar el Soto del Cancerbero que te pone un papel de fumar de jamón y te cobran 3,50 por caña en barra con musica clasica mientras unos se miran a los otros y dicen soy mejor que tu. 

Bueno lo de los bares "ilegales" llegará también, los mejores bocadillos que me comí en mi epoca de instituto eran de una mujer que abría su ventana un par de horas al día y por precios populares te hartabas de cerveza y media barra de pan con pollo , lomo, tortilla o lo que quisieras. En la mili igual iba una Gallega a la valla del cuartel que tomaba nota y y al rato traía la comida recién hecha.

Yo sinceramente no me metería en un McDonadl's cervecero para hacer cola
durante quince minutos y tomarme una caña en un vaso de plástico con una tapa de mierda en un local diseñado por algún arquitecto con un cursillo de comedores carcelarios o de internado. Aunque cuesten medio euro.


----------



## eloy_85 (14 May 2014)

Cold dijo:


> Lo ponen en su pagina:
> 
> "Mercado Provenzal la primera, con 31 aperturas, de las cuales solo 3 son en propiedad, la siguiente solo con 2 franquicias y 10 propias."
> 
> ...



no se a donde cojones quieres llegar solo se que de 4 párrafos te contradices en 26

no vas a un montaditos pero le compras bocadillos a una por la ventanilla como si fuera monja de clausura o te estuviera pasando perico en establecimientos ilegales
igual los que van a esos bares ahora es que están de tiesos como tu cuando comprabas a la gallega en la mili!


----------



## Cold (14 May 2014)

eloy_85 dijo:


> no se a donde cojones quieres llegar solo se que de 4 párrafos te contradices en 26
> 
> no vas a un montaditos pero le compras bocadillos a una por la ventanilla como si fuera monja de clausura o te estuviera pasando perico en establecimientos ilegales igual los que van a esos bares ahora es que están de tiesos como tu cuando comprabas a la gallega en la mili!



No me contradigo en nada, simplemente comento que a mi no me gustan esas zonas de ocio prefabricadas y que son buenas para consumidores a corto plazo pero mal negocio para los que adquieren una franquicia.

Me parece que lo enfocas como si estuviese en contra las personas que le gustan ese tipo de locales, yo fuese del bando A y otros del bando B y nada más lejos de la realidad, me importa un cuerno donde cada uno quiera gastar su tiempo o su dinero, de hecho prefiero ver a gente contenta por la calle que con cara de pocos amigos, sin importarme de donde sacan su felicidad.


Pero debes entender que cada uno tenemos nuestros gustos y nuestra opinión, y al menos podamos decirlo en un foro.

En tu respuesta te refieres a mi y mis circunstancias y no al tema del que estamos hablando así que te digo que:

A mi personalmente no me gustan, lo cual no quiere decir que algún día por lo que sea si se tercia ir me vaya a sentar en la puerta enfadado y no entre, ni todo es blanco ni todo es negro, cada uno se gasta su dinero donde se siente más cómodo.

Por otro lado me parece un modelo de negocio cojonudo, tal vez poco ético por el pufo que se pueden comer otros, pero cojonudo.

Sobre lo del tema de estar tieso, con dinero, tieso, con dinero, ... desde la mili, (hace 20 años) vamos a dejarlo.

Eso es a lo que quiero llegar, a una simple opinión más sobre lo que se comenta en el hilo.


----------



## Lombroso (14 May 2014)

En resumidas cuentas, el negocio está en crear la franquicia y hacer creer que es rentable. La mejor manera de hacerlo es petándola de gente y para petarla de gente tiramos los precios por los suelos ofreciendo mierda bien decorada. Montamos en 10-12 sitios en propiedad procurando que al menos si no obtenemos ganancias, las pérdidas sean las mínimas. Enganchamos a los ingénuos que pasan por delante del negocio y dicen "mira como está eso, podría montarme yo uno y palear el dinero", realmente los paleamos a ellos y a esperar que vayan llenándonos la saca mes a mes sin nosotros mover un dedo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (14 May 2014)

Los hosteleros españoles han pecado de vagos, y ahora les pasa factura:

- La hora feliz, hasta hace poco, era inexistente, no creo que hubiese más de una docena de locales en toda España (de más de 250000) que la tuviese. Ahora, algunos más, pero siguen siendo una excepción curiosa, cuando en otros lugares es lo normal, y no se concibe un pub sin ella.

- Eso de hacer noches temáticas, ni en sueños. En cualquier bar/pub inglés/alemán hay días azules (todo el mundo vestido de azul), días de traje, días... Monty Python incluso, eso da vida al local, lo hace interesante.

- Lo precios. Si, los gastos fijos son elevados, vale. Pero no es de recibo que el pub más antiguo de Inglaterra, un local precioso, con un servicio excelente, y una comida casera fuese ligeramente más caro que un sitio de tapeo cualquiera en el pico de la burbuja. Y eso contando con la carísima licencia que paga el inglés para vender alcohol.


----------



## Lombroso (14 May 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Los hosteleros españoles han pecado de vagos, y ahora les pasa factura:
> 
> - La hora feliz, hasta hace poco, era inexistente, no creo que hubiese más de una docena de locales en toda España (de más de 250000) que la tuviese. Ahora, algunos más, pero siguen siendo una excepción curiosa, cuando en otros lugares es lo normal, y no se concibe un pub sin ella.
> 
> ...



Es, cuanto menos, curioso que tildes de vagos a los trabajadores de un sector que al día echan más de 12 horas de trabajo.

- La hora feliz es una invención de hace poco y, posiblemente, si Pepe el del Bar Pepe de toda la vida no ha movido el negocio es porque si el hombre ha acabado los estudios date con un canto en los dientes. Tú sabrás cómo se mueve el tema en Inglaterra (por lo que hablas), yo lo sé porque he tenido la suerte de que mis padres me han podido pagar unos estudios en los que se hablaba del marketing pero al pobre Pepe el del bar no le han hablado en su vida de horas felices, noches temáticas, cubo de 5 tercios por 3 €, ni nada por el estilo, ha seguido levantándose a las 6:30 para servir cafés que es lo que ha aprendido a hacer. Es una cosa muy diferente no haber movido el negocio por ignorancia a ser un vago.

- Por propia experiencia te puedo decir que eso de noches temáticas y horas felices funcionan en pocos sitios. Imagínate el bar de toda la vida con todos los que se toman el sol y sombra de la tarde vestidos de azul. Es un disparate. Una idea que ha funcionado en un sitio no tiene porqué funcionar en otra. ¿Te has recorrido los 250.000 bares de España para saber que solo lo hacían 10 o 12? Serán 10 o 12 de tu zona.

- ¿Me estás diciendo que la comida inglesa es mejor que una tapa casera española? Venga por favor, las habrán que sí y las habrán que no pero en lineas generales ya te puedo asegurar yo de primera mano que no. En "el pico de la burbuja" habrían sitios caros, pero también habían albañiles que sin el graduado escolar se llevaban más de 2.000 euros al mes.


----------



## Rexter (14 May 2014)

Claro que aún se pueden bajar los precios; pero la cuestión es vivir, no sobrevivir. Que se supone que Europa siempre ha intentado avanzar hacia un mejor nivel de vida.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (14 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> Es, cuanto menos, curioso que tildes de vagos a los trabajadores de un sector que al día echan más de 12 horas de trabajo.
> 
> - La hora feliz es una invención de hace poco y, posiblemente, si Pepe el del Bar Pepe de toda la vida no ha movido el negocio es porque si el hombre ha acabado los estudios date con un canto en los dientes. Tú sabrás cómo se mueve el tema en Inglaterra (por lo que hablas), yo lo sé porque he tenido la suerte de que mis padres me han podido pagar unos estudios en los que se hablaba del marketing pero al pobre Pepe el del bar no le han hablado en su vida de horas felices, noches temáticas, cubo de 5 tercios por 3 €, ni nada por el estilo, ha seguido levantándose a las 6:30 para servir cafés que es lo que ha aprendido a hacer. Es una cosa muy diferente no haber movido el negocio por ignorancia a ser un vago.



Ser vago no es sólo querer trabajar poco, es no querer/no preocuparse por evolucionar. La máxima de "si funciona, no lo toques", sirve para la mecánica, no para los negocios.

Desde hace una década, cualquier mileurista podía tener un pc y conexión a internet; con eso basta para investigar. Y las bibliotecas siempre han tenido libros (un poco básicos) de marketing.

Y no es una invención de hace tan poco, en EEUU existía (la hora feliz) en los 70 ya, y locales temáticos había por Europa por esas fechas también.



Lombroso dijo:


> - Por propia experiencia te puedo decir que eso de noches temáticas y horas felices funcionan en pocos sitios. Imagínate el bar de toda la vida con todos los que se toman el sol y sombra de la tarde vestidos de azul. Es un disparate. Una idea que ha funcionado en un sitio no tiene porqué funcionar en otra. ¿Te has recorrido los 250.000 bares de España para saber que solo lo hacían 10 o 12? Serán 10 o 12 de tu zona.



Las 10-12 ciudades más grandes de España si me las he recorrido de fiesta: y hasta hace poco podía contar con los dedos de una mano los locales que tenían eventos temáticos regulares. Y dudo mucho que en los pueblos y ciudades pequeños haya mucho de eso: si no lo hay en Madrid, en Barcelona, en la costa mediterránea.... en un pueblo de Toledo, como que no.

Y la hora feliz, al menos, funciona en casi cualquier lado: en el mundo anglosajón la hay en todas partes, en ciudades grandes y pequeñas, turísticas e industriales. Las noches temáticas dependen más de la población, pero en cualquier lugar donde se junten cincuentamil habitantes, es viable.



Lombroso dijo:


> - ¿Me estás diciendo que la comida inglesa es mejor que una tapa casera española? Venga por favor, las habrán que sí y las habrán que no pero en lineas generales ya te puedo asegurar yo de primera mano que no. En "el pico de la burbuja" habrían sitios caros, pero también habían albañiles que sin el graduado escolar se llevaban más de 2.000 euros al mes.



La comida de ese local en concreto, si, sin duda. Era un sitio muy especial, y resultaba ligeramente caro (en términos brutos) comparado con cualquier bar cutre de España. Relativamente habando, era más barato que casi cualquier local español en 2005

Y no es que hubiese sitios caros, es que costaba comer/tomar copas baratas en 2003-2007, que en cualquier ciudad mediana se bebían cubatas más caros que en Londres.

Aún recuerdo cuando, en 2006-2007, Mc Donalds y Burguer King empezaron a sacar menús a 3-4E, y hamburguesas por 1E.... en plena "bonanza", cuando un menú del día costaba fácilmente 12; cualquiera con dos dedos de frente se habría parado a pensar que quizás se acercaban tiempos malos, pero nuestros queridos hosteleros hicieron oídos sordos y siguieron con sus precios. Llega 2008 y todo lo que se les ocurre es... decir que es "competencia desleal" que ellos vendan un menú a 3.20. Con dos cojones.


----------



## falken (14 May 2014)

Iniciado por *Gothaus* 
Ahora sólo nos queda el Índalo con sus roscas o el bar Nino con sus champiñones, pero tampoco son lo que eran.​ 

Qué grande el Índalo, un must cuando voy de tapeo por los alcalases. También masmola la pizzería argentina por donde el hayhuntamiento.

Muy bonito Alcalá, estuve trabajando allí y lo conozco más o menos.


----------



## Burbunvencido (14 May 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Los hosteleros españoles han pecado de vagos, y ahora les pasa factura:
> 
> - La hora feliz, hasta hace poco, era inexistente, *no creo que hubiese más de una docena de locales en toda España (de más de 250000)* que la tuviese. Ahora, algunos más, pero siguen siendo una excepción curiosa, cuando en otros lugares es lo normal, y no se concibe un pub sin ella.
> 
> ...




Hay que ser: o muy ignorante, o muy troll, o muy ciego o tener un interés económico/social/industrial en alguna oscura artimaña para decir que:

"no creo que hubiese más de una docena de locales en toda España (de más de 250000) que tuviesen hora feliz".

Vamos, ¡es que ni ZP!

No sé si en España hay 250.000 locales de hostelería, o 50.000 o 711.000; pero lo que sí sé es que tu afirmación no es que sea poco creíble: es que es FALSA. En mi barrio, solamente en mi barrio, cuento 10 locales con 'hora feliz' en algún momento del mes. Y tú dices que de 250.000, ni 10.

El PSOE te espera en sus filas: no hay ni 10 afiliados que sean más listos que tú.

Y el colmo es que pretendas usar esa afirmación cuajada de estulticia para defender lo que pretendes defender.

Madre mía. El PSOE se te quedará pequeño. Únete a la Cienciología.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (14 May 2014)

Burbunvencido dijo:


> Hay que ser: o muy ignorante, o muy troll, o muy ciego o tener un interés económico/social/industrial en alguna oscura artimaña para decir que:
> 
> "no creo que hubiese más de una docena de locales en toda España (de más de 250000)".
> 
> ...



Cuantos locales conoce usted, en su localidad, que ofreciesen eventos temáticos semanales/mensuales allá por 2003, por ejemplo?

Porque, si descontamos los locales que, en las zonas universitarias hacen fiestas semanales para cada facultad (que, realmente, no son "temáticos", puesto que no suele hacer decoración específica, una carta adaptada, etc), me cuesta mucho encontrarlos en España.

España, en términos de innovación del ocio ha sido un páramo hasta hace uno o dos años, y aún así, cuesta muchísimo introducir conceptos.


----------



## Lombroso (15 May 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ser vago no es sólo querer trabajar poco, es no querer/no preocuparse por evolucionar. La máxima de "si funciona, no lo toques", sirve para la mecánica, no para los negocios.
> 
> Desde hace una década, cualquier mileurista podía tener un pc y conexión a internet; con eso basta para investigar. Y las bibliotecas siempre han tenido libros (un poco básicos) de marketing.
> 
> ...



En cada mensaje te superas en tonterías. Ya tiene bastante la gente que trabaja 12 horas al día en un bar como para irse a la biblioteca a por libros y navegar por internet en busca de marketing. Eso que se lo pidas hoy vale, pero que pidas que lo haga gente de hace 30 y 40 años... ellos ya tenían bastante sacando cuentas. En fín... Y como te han dicho antes, te contradices constantemente. Te habrás recorrido gran parte de España pero DE FIESTA y de fiesta no se va al bar de Pepe, hablas desde una experiencia que no tienes.
Y ya para colmo comparas paises y culturas absolutamente opuestos, hablas de los anglosajones que para empezar no tienen los mismos hábitos de comida que nosotros. Los bares tradicionales españoles funcionan mucho en el tema del café de antes de entrar a trabajar, el bocadillo del almuerzo, la cerveza de antes de comer...
Para qué discutir con un tío que llama vagos a los hosteleros y que dice haberse recorrido todos los bares de España... Trol.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (15 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> En cada mensaje te superas en tonterías. Ya tiene bastante la gente que trabaja 12 horas al día en un bar como para irse a la biblioteca a por libros y navegar por internet en busca de marketing. Eso que se lo pidas hoy vale, pero que pidas que lo haga gente de hace 30 y 40 años... ellos ya tenían bastante sacando cuentas. En fín... Y como te han dicho antes, te contradices constantemente. Te habrás recorrido gran parte de España pero DE FIESTA y de fiesta no se va al bar de Pepe, hablas desde una experiencia que no tienes.
> Y ya para colmo comparas paises y culturas absolutamente opuestos, hablas de los anglosajones que para empezar no tienen los mismos hábitos de comida que nosotros. Los bares tradicionales españoles funcionan mucho en el tema del café de antes de entrar a trabajar, el bocadillo del almuerzo, la cerveza de antes de comer...
> Para qué discutir con un tío que llama vagos a los hosteleros y que dice haberse recorrido todos los bares de España... Trol.



De fiesta se va a cualquier sitio interesante, ya sean bares, pubs o algún lugar donde se pueda estar bien. Fiesta no es igual a bailar y música machacona.

Y si, les llamo vagos, porque el reciclaje continuo es algo que cualquier empresario debe hacer, tenga un bar, un taller o una sastrería. En España había más bares por habitante que en Irlanda, no existe excusa alguna para que un empresario del sector vea eso y no se le ocurra pensar que quizás, y no dentro de mucho, esa situación absurda cambie por las malas, como pasó a partir de 2008. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente podía verlo venir, acertar con la fecha es otro asunto, pero intuir que iba a pasar no era tan descabellado.

Hay una diferencia entre "recorrerse todos los bares de España" y "haberse recorrido las 10 o 12 principales ciudades". Con lo segundo basta para hacerse una idea del páramo que es España en cuanto a innovación. Eso si, luego a llorar cuando alguien con más cabeza abre un local cerca y arrasa, que el /cry es deporte nacional.


----------



## Lombroso (15 May 2014)

Lo que no me explico es cómo no te han contratado empresas para que vieras venir tú la crisis. Fagor, Pescanova, Coca-cola, Panrico, Tecnotoys, las de textiles Caramelo, Blanco, Victorio y Luchino, Flex, Roca... Si se veía venir... ninguno de los encargados de estas empresas vieron venir la crisis, desde luego que eres un desperdicio de talento, y ahí estás sentado en el sofá llamando vagos a los hosteleros cuando podrías estar sacando a España de la crisis.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (15 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es cómo no te han contratado empresas para que vieras venir tú la crisis. Fagor, Pescanova, Coca-cola, Panrico, Tecnotoys, las de textiles Caramelo, Blanco, Victorio y Luchino, Flex, Roca... Si se veía venir... ninguno de los encargados de estas empresas vieron venir la crisis, desde luego que eres un desperdicio de talento, y ahí estás sentado en el sofá llamando vagos a los hosteleros cuando podrías estar sacando a España de la crisis.



La crisis la vieron muchas empresas: las que ahora han sobrevivido y se comen el mercado.


----------



## dg1988 (18 May 2014)

A un bar le cuesta el litro mucho menos que a nosotros en un supermercado. Pon que un barril de 50 litros les valga 50/60 euros como muchísimo. Tira 10 litros a lo burrada por apertura de barril, cerveza que se desperdicia, cañitas invitadas, etc. Te quedan 40 litros, para redondear sin calentarnos la cabeza, pongamos 3 tubos por litro( que en realidad salen más), te salen 120 tubos, a 1,80/2 euros-->216 o 240 euros. A cada barril se le saca al menos 170 euros de beneficio. Si pusieran la cerveza a 50 centimos le sacarían 10 euros a cada barril, pero lo mismo pinchaban 3 barriles al día, en vez de 1 a la semana. y 3 barriles al día, por 7 días en semana, son 210 euros. Y eso poniendo precios de mentira, porque Mahou te pone los barriles de 50 litros a menos de 30 euros.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 10:33 ----------

Vende Makro cada 2x3 barriles de 30 litros de cerveza a 20/22 euros. ¿Y no vas a sacar un precio mucho mejor a tu distribuidor, de una gran multinacional tipo Mahou, etc? 

Lo que pasa es que el miedo, la avaricia, etc. Hacen que las empresas pongan precios "como todo el mundo", por si acaso viene poca gente. Y no se dan cuenta de que si va poca gente, van a estar igual de jodidos a 1,60 la caña, o a 50 centimos la caña.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 10:34 ----------

La diferencia es que a 50 centimos la caña es muchísimo mas dificil que el bar esté vacio. 



Y las cuentas que he puesto han sido "burradas" a favor del dueño del bar, que en realidad ni se tiran 10 litros de cada barril, ni les clavan ese dineral por barril hoy día.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2014)

dg1988 dijo:


> A un bar le cuesta el litro mucho menos que a nosotros en un supermercado. Pon que un barril de 50 litros les valga 50/60 euros como muchísimo. Tira 10 litros a lo burrada por apertura de barril, cerveza que se desperdicia, cañitas invitadas, etc. Te quedan 40 litros, para redondear sin calentarnos la cabeza, pongamos 3 tubos por litro( que en realidad salen más), te salen 120 tubos, a 1,80/2 euros-->216 o 240 euros. A cada barril se le saca al menos 170 euros de beneficio. Si pusieran la cerveza a 50 centimos le sacarían 10 euros a cada barril, pero lo mismo pinchaban 3 barriles al día, en vez de 1 a la semana. y 3 barriles al día, por 7 días en semana, son 210 euros. Y eso poniendo precios de mentira, porque Mahou te pone los barriles de 50 litros a menos de 30 euros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 10:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Desde luego que son burradas las cuentas que haces, pero son burradas porque no aciertas ni una.
Un barril de cerveza Estrella Damm de 50 L, que es de las normalitas, vale 77 € + iva, que son 93,17 por barril. El precio me lo dieron la semana pasada, eso para empezar. El litro sale a 1,87. Házte cuentas a ver a cuánto tienes que vender la caña con su correspondiente tapa. De cada litro, contando pérdidas, sacas unas 4-5 cañas. Venga, divide a lo que sale la caña. 0,47 € Súmale la tapa, un pedazo de tortilla de patata con pan. ¿Aun sigues pensando que la caña se debe de cobrar a menos de 1 euro?


----------



## dg1988 (19 May 2014)

Hablo de cañas sin tapa, que es lo que ofertan estas cadenas. Con tapa obviamente a 50 centimos no vas a ponerlas. Pero a 1 euro, o 1 euro 20 centimos, si que se puede y muy pocos lo hacen. Y te repito, Mahou a menos de 30 euros tienes el barril.


----------



## PUYDAMAC (19 May 2014)

por lo que vi en la tele y segun que zonas de España no es oro todo lo que reluce en estas franquicias

eso si el q solo vaya a beber por menos de 3 leuros se sopla 7 cañas....


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2014)

dg1988 dijo:


> Hablo de cañas sin tapa, que es lo que ofertan estas cadenas. Con tapa obviamente a 50 centimos no vas a ponerlas. Pero a 1 euro, o 1 euro 20 centimos, si que se puede y muy pocos lo hacen. Y te repito, Mahou a menos de 30 euros tienes el barril.



Mahou lo tiene a 61,15 + iva el de 50 litros y 39 + iva el de 30 L.


----------



## murpi (19 May 2014)

Hace unos días en un bar, hablando de los precios con el dueño de un bar con el que tengo amistad me dijo que el tercio de Mahou le cuesta casi un euro, cosa que pude comprobar porque me enseñó la última factura.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 May 2014)

murpi dijo:


> Hace unos días en un bar, hablando de los precios con el dueño de un bar con el que tengo amistad me dijo que el tercio de Mahou le cuesta casi un euro, cosa que pude comprobar porque me enseñó la última factura.



El botellin? En el supermercado cuesta bastante menos que eso, a 1€ esta la litrona...


----------



## antonio estrada (20 May 2014)

andyteleco dijo:


> El botellin? En el supermercado cuesta bastante menos que eso, a 1€ esta la litrona...



Ayer en el Dia% había litronas a 67 cts, marca desconocida, distribuida por Font Salem (Valencia), es decir, ésta:

Font Salem - Especialistas en marcas de distribuciÃ³n


----------



## Netón (20 May 2014)

Si leéis los comentarios de la noticia hay quien asegura que la cerveza no está mala. Espero que no sea el duelo de la franquicia quien escribe los comentarios...


----------



## Lombroso (20 May 2014)

andyteleco dijo:


> El botellin? En el supermercado cuesta bastante menos que eso, a 1€ esta la litrona...



El botellín de tercio Mahou 5 estrellas a mi me sale a 0,54 iva incl. El euro al que se refiere el forero es el precio sin el descuento aplicado. Ellos te dan a ti primero un precio que es una auténtica barbaridad y luego te hacen el descuento que creen oportuno. Por ejemplo, por la compra de 5 cajas te regalan una, por la compra de 3 te regalan 2 e incluso por la compra de 1 te regalan otra y así es como realmente se obtiene un precio competitivo. 
Si al barero le cuesta 90 centimos sin iva, aplicando el descuento 1-1 al final cada botellín le sale a 54 céntimos.
Otra cosa sea dicha, algunas veces en Makro los precios son más baratos pero hay que tener en cuenta que a la hora de elegir un producto y un distribuidor se ha de atender a otros factores a parte del precio. Si a mi el que me trae mahou me la cobra a 0,54 y en el Makro está a 0,49, está claro que me sale más barato el botellín del Makro. Sin embargo, el distribuidor me deja botelleros, mesas, sillas, sombrillas, abridores, cubos, servilleteros, ceniceros... a parte de la comodidad de llamarle por teléfono una tarde y al día siguiente tener a primera hora el camión descargándote lo que has pedido, las facilidades de pago. Te lo tienes que plantear y hacer cuentas.


----------



## Cold (20 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, el negocio está en crear la franquicia y hacer creer que es rentable. La mejor manera de hacerlo es petándola de gente y para petarla de gente tiramos los precios por los suelos ofreciendo mierda bien decorada. Montamos en 10-12 sitios en propiedad procurando que al menos si no obtenemos ganancias, las pérdidas sean las mínimas. Enganchamos a los ingénuos que pasan por delante del negocio y dicen "mira como está eso, podría montarme yo uno y palear el dinero", realmente los paleamos a ellos y a esperar que vayan llenándonos la saca mes a mes sin nosotros mover un dedo.



Si al menos fuesen 10 , pero es que en 2013 tenían 3 locales en propiedad y 28 a terceros. 

Y abrieron en Agosto del 2012...

Puede que si alguien abre algo en una ciudad y funciona se pueda tirar 20 años, si abre en el lugar adecuado y lo lleva gente que sepa sacarlo adelante capeando temporales. Pero abrir 30,40 o 70 copias de ese indiscriminadamente en cualquier parte de España desde Sevilla a Bilbao pasando por Madrid, Pamplona, Albacete, Valladolid, Córdoba, Valencia... sin pensar en lo que pueden tener al lado para competir o el diferente tipo de cliente que se puede encontrar, es una majadería que seguramente llevará a más de uno a cometer un error muy gordo.


----------



## murpi (21 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> El botellín de tercio Mahou 5 estrellas a mi me sale a 0,54 iva incl. El euro al que se refiere el forero es el precio sin el descuento aplicado. Ellos te dan a ti primero un precio que es una auténtica barbaridad y luego te hacen el descuento que creen oportuno. Por ejemplo, por la compra de 5 cajas te regalan una, por la compra de 3 te regalan 2 e incluso por la compra de 1 te regalan otra y así es como realmente se obtiene un precio competitivo.
> Si al barero le cuesta 90 centimos sin iva, aplicando el descuento 1-1 al final cada botellín le sale a 54 céntimos.
> Otra cosa sea dicha, algunas veces en Makro los precios son más baratos pero hay que tener en cuenta que a la hora de elegir un producto y un distribuidor se ha de atender a otros factores a parte del precio. Si a mi el que me trae mahou me la cobra a 0,54 y en el Makro está a 0,49, está claro que me sale más barato el botellín del Makro. Sin embargo, el distribuidor me deja botelleros, mesas, sillas, sombrillas, abridores, cubos, servilleteros, ceniceros... a parte de la comodidad de llamarle por teléfono una tarde y al día siguiente tener a primera hora el camión descargándote lo que has pedido, las facilidades de pago. Te lo tienes que plantear y hacer cuentas.



Cuando vuelva al bar ya le comentaré que he quedado como un gilipollas en un foro por su culpa y que me explica cuántas cajas le regalan. 

Lo que sí sé (y esta vez la fuente no ha sido él :XX es que de facilidades de pago con uno de los distribuidores nada, ya que cobra al descargar porque está en la puta ruina.


----------



## kappache (26 May 2014)

Tengo un bar, no me puedo quejar porque tiro bastante cafe, el tema de la cerveza está reventado. El Barril y da igual la marca ( Mahou, Amstel o estrella Damm ) está por unos 65 € + IVA. Los tercios están entre los 0,45 centimos ( cruzcampo) y 0,60 ( mahou 5 estrellas ) + Iva. El que habla de descuentos del 50% es solo como captación en la primera compra. Luego tienes un 3 + 2 en mahou clasica y 5 + 1 en 5 estrellas. Muchas veces interesa más comprar los litros en grandes superficies y botellines de 25 cl. ( en mi zona muchisimos bares hacen esto último.) 

Como anecdota un comercial del distribuidor oficial de la zona dejo de trabajar porque estaba cansado de llevar un precio superior a algunas grandes superficies. ( solo compiten con que te lo llevan y facilidades de pago).

Por último decir que por terceras personas ,el precio de barril de 50 l de un Burger king es ridiculo( bastante menor que el barril de Makro.)......es decir las franquicias tienen precios ridiculos en barriles y pueden reventar precios.


----------



## Lombroso (27 May 2014)

kappache dijo:


> Tengo un bar, no me puedo quejar porque tiro bastante cafe, el tema de la cerveza está reventado. El Barril y da igual la marca ( Mahou, Amstel o estrella Damm ) está por unos 65 € + IVA. Los tercios están entre los 0,45 centimos ( cruzcampo) y 0,60 ( mahou 5 estrellas ) + Iva. El que habla de descuentos del 50% es solo como captación en la primera compra. Luego tienes un 3 + 2 en mahou clasica y 5 + 1 en 5 estrellas. Muchas veces interesa más comprar los litros en grandes superficies y botellines de 25 cl. ( en mi zona muchisimos bares hacen esto último.)
> 
> Como anecdota un comercial del distribuidor oficial de la zona dejo de trabajar porque estaba cansado de llevar un precio superior a algunas grandes superficies. ( solo compiten con que te lo llevan y facilidades de pago).
> 
> Por último decir que por terceras personas ,el precio de barril de 50 l de un Burger king es ridiculo( bastante menor que el barril de Makro.)......es decir las franquicias tienen precios ridiculos en barriles y pueden reventar precios.



A mí me han mantenido los descuentos de un año para el otro. Más o menos me salen los precios como a ti. 
Hay casos y casos. No solo compiten con llevártelo y con las facilidades de pago, también compiten con darte servicio de mobiliario. Tal vez esto último para un bar que posee su propio mobiliario no le interese, no así para los que empezamos hace poco o, sobre todo, los que alquilan bares y precisan de mobiliario. 
Lo que quiero decirte con el tema descuentos es que cuando te reúnes con un comercial saca la hoja de los precios y te da un precio desorbitado. El otro día me siento con un promotor (no comercial, el promotor es el tío que manda en la zona y se reúne contigo en plan jefazo para cerrar acuerdos) y me saca una hoja con el precio de la lata de cocacola en 0,84 € (en Carrefour salen a 0,53). A continuación me dice "te hago un descuento del 50%". De verdad que me quedé con las ganas de preguntarle a qué venía tanto paripé de poner la lata a esa barbaridad para luego "hacerme el descuento" y dejármela a la mitad de precio. ¿No es más fácil venir de cara y decirme desde un primer momento que la lata sale a tanto?
Luego me viene una tía buena, comercial de una marca bastante menos conocida que las nacionales, me da un precio superior a la media de las normales, le pregunto por el tema mobiliario, me dice que no tienen nada, que la marca ha decidido destinar poco dinero este año a esos menesteres, entonces ¿a qué coño has venido? Tu cerveza es más cara, menos conocida, no me ofreces nada y la forma de pago es como el 80% de las otras marcas. ¿En qué carajo compite esa marca? Si al menos me hubiese vendido bien el producto... pero la tía se limitó a decirme los precios de cada producto. Alucinante que por el hecho de estar buena te den un empleo así como así, sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## kappache (27 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> A mí me han mantenido los descuentos de un año para el otro. Más o menos me salen los precios como a ti.
> Hay casos y casos. No solo compiten con llevártelo y con las facilidades de pago, también compiten con darte servicio de mobiliario. Tal vez esto último para un bar que posee su propio mobiliario no le interese, no así para los que empezamos hace poco o, sobre todo, los que alquilan bares y precisan de mobiliario.
> Lo que quiero decirte con el tema descuentos es que cuando te reúnes con un comercial saca la hoja de los precios y te da un precio desorbitado. El otro día me siento con un promotor (no comercial, el promotor es el tío que manda en la zona y se reúne contigo en plan jefazo para cerrar acuerdos) y me saca una hoja con el precio de la lata de cocacola en 0,84 € (en Carrefour salen a 0,53). A continuación me dice "te hago un descuento del 50%". De verdad que me quedé con las ganas de preguntarle a qué venía tanto paripé de poner la lata a esa barbaridad para luego "hacerme el descuento" y dejármela a la mitad de precio. ¿No es más fácil venir de cara y decirme desde un primer momento que la lata sale a tanto?
> Luego me viene una tía buena, comercial de una marca bastante menos conocida que las nacionales, me da un precio superior a la media de las normales, le pregunto por el tema mobiliario, me dice que no tienen nada, que la marca ha decidido destinar poco dinero este año a esos menesteres, entonces ¿a qué coño has venido? Tu cerveza es más cara, menos conocida, no me ofreces nada y la forma de pago es como el 80% de las otras marcas. ¿En qué carajo compite esa marca? Si al menos me hubiese vendido bien el producto... pero la tía se limitó a decirme los precios de cada producto. Alucinante que por el hecho de estar buena te den un empleo así como así, sin ánimo de ofender.



Yo me quede un traspaso y no queria nada de mobiliario, de todas formas, realmente nadie da nada... o te ofrecen un descuento o te dan dinero ( mahou me ofrecia dinero pero luego el barril es más caro ( es decir todos los barriles valen 100 € pero con descuento te lo dejan en 60 y tantos , si no tienes problemas de liquidez vale la pena el descuento). La terraza te la da el del tirador y es lo que puedes sacar sin que te cueste dinero. Las ofertas no son tan buenas ,via distribución y para firmar algo superior vienen los delegados ( los de Amstel me ofrecian un máximo de 40% despues del 50% inicial y para igualar a Damm tenian que hacer un 50% permanente y de momento no han querido.) Tengo buena relación con un encargado de almacen del distribuidor y dice que mi bar tiene un volumen bastante aceptable de cerveza ( que ya quisieran muchos pedir lo que pido yo semanalmente ( y mi Bar no es cervecero es de cafe ( ya que de momento cierro por las tardes ).

En mi zona vale la pena comprar muchas cosas en grandes superficies ya que hay competencia entre ellas y sale economico.......luego lo demás en mayoristas especializados......pero que no confundan a los que no tienen Bar que los precios no son nada del otro mundo y compramos en los mismos sitios que todos........ y los margenes bajando. 

Sinceramente de lo poco que deja margen es el cafe.


----------



## Lombroso (27 May 2014)

Efectivamente. He leido en este mismo hilo a gente que hace la cuenta de la lechera sin saber ni el precio del barril ni las cañas que salen de cada barril. La diferencia entre un Carrefour y un distribuidor no es tan grande, ya te digo, en mi zona una lata de cocacola sale a 0,43 por la distribuidora OFICIAL, en carrefour a 0,52, 9 céntimos de mierda. 
Hoy justamente la he tenido con el promotor de cocacola (no viene al caso pero lo cuento aquí): 
Me da precios de lata, que es el formato que yo trabajo, y como el año pasado trabajé con pepsi, para convencerme de que me pase a cocacola, me ofrece una "promoción por inauguración" por la que me regala 10 packs. Cerramos el acuerdo (hace un mes y medio).
Le hago el primer pedido, me lo sirve y le pregunto por la promoción, me dice "el mes que viene". El mes pasado le vuelvo a decir y me vuelve a dar otra larga, a lo que me pongo serio y le digo que quiero la promoción ya, que a mí en ningún momento me había puesto ninguna condición de tiempo. Coño, por inauguración se supone que la promoción me la hubiera tenido que hacer en el primer pedido. El tío ve que me pongo serio y me dice que vale, que le pida. Le pido y me envía al repartidor, cual es mi sorpresa al verme que el chico me viene con el pack de 10 cajas de regalo pero en formato de botellín. Le digo que yo no he quedado así y le llama al promotor delante mía porque me niego a que me descargue eso. Me pasa el teléfono y el tío me dice que la promoción solo puede ser de botellín porque ellos son embotelladora (gran argumento), le vuelvo a decir que eso en ningún momento me lo había dicho, que daba por hecho que yo lo sabía. Le digo que me lo cambié y se cierra en redondo, a lo que le digo "mira, te debo 20 cajas" (ellos te dejan que debas siempre el último pedido) "si no me quieres hacer la promoción en lata te voy a pagar 10 solamente y encima me voy a quedar los botelleros." Amansa la fiera y me comenta que verá lo que puede hacer. Putos caraduras!


----------



## ertoritobravo (27 May 2014)

A ver..la franquicia esta provenzal no vende ni Superbock, ni Sagres (que son las dos principales cervezas portuguesas). Vende una marca, digamos, de segunda fila, Cristal. Muy suave y con poco carbónico y agradable de trasegar si no eres muy "sibarita" en esto de las birras. En Portugal se vende sobre todo en zonas de costa. Es la preferida de los "guiris" (britanicos y alemanes fundamentalmente), básicamente porque los extranjeros residentes en el Algarve supongo que tendrán que echar cuentas para que la pensión se estire al máximo en su "retiro dorado" y es la más barata (aparte de marcas blancas de lidl´s y cia).


----------

